# Upgrade



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

Anyone here upgrade to Windows 10? I am debating weather to or not. I downloaded the product but always leary about upgrading.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

I have it now. It did effect some of my wife's puzzle games, (fake copies that come with computer) and some of my online games (Paid copies "Steam") don't work at times but I found a work around on Youtube for the fake copies, it's an easy fix.

Had to get rid of the log in feature, or log in to the computer, it ended up being my "Outlook" log in information but I had forgotten my "Outlook" password, there's a workaround on Youtube, it's the same Run command as windows 7 and 8.

I like it, computer starts up and shuts down faster, it's basically the same but has a couple other options I don't use much but there's more options.

I'm still using it


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Installed 10 on her computer a few days ago, it was a Windows 7 Premium. She seems to get along with it OK, but mostly all she does is Facebook and plays some games. I have windows 8 on mine and at least for now, I think I will stay with it. I am under the impression that when you go to 10, there are a lot of files that are somewhere else and not in your own computer. I may be a bit paranoid, but I don't think I like what I think are my files being stored on some server who knows where and possibly open for attack or snooping. She also uses her computer with WiFi which I feel is easily monitored, My computer is only hooked to the router by hardwire so I feel a bit more secure checking on my accounts and doing business in the states. The LAN has never been turned on or activated on my computer and I use AVG for protection, backed up by Malwarebyte. We use PLDT as ISP which has proven to be somewhat more reliable than Globe or Smart here in Iloilo.

Fred


----------



## Flyboy68 (Apr 30, 2015)

c_acton98 said:


> Anyone here upgrade to Windows 10? I am debating weather to or not. I downloaded the product but always leary about upgrading.


I love it. It's fast and the apps are great.

I bought a new laptop that had W8 on it . I first had to update it to W8.1 before I could download W10. There are a number of files that had to be updated initially, but once that is done it's a breeze to download W10. There are a number of generic software that was compatible with W7 that won't work with W10, but the developers are working on them, so it won't be long before they are accepted by Microsoft.

Best of luck


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

Well I broke down and installed it Now my HDMI audio don't work. So I guess tomorrow I'll do a little research and see if I can fix it


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Video card driver download*



c_acton98 said:


> Well I broke down and installed it Now my HDMI audio don't work. So I guess tomorrow I'll do a little research and see if I can fix it


I forgot about that something similar happened to me with my video settings, I have an upgraded video card on my desktop and so I had download again from the Video card website the drivers, my video/audio card is AMD Radeon, so I went to their website and got the full driver download.

You probably don't have the same video card but if you do here's the link for AMD Radeon as a sample, all these sites will be able to detect and give you your drivers. When you download it asks what operating system your using.

Download Drivers


----------



## UltraFJ40 (May 20, 2014)

Here's the link for Nvidia's windows 10 drivers: NVIDIA DRIVERS GeForce Windows 10 Driver WHQL

...just in case you'e got one of those.


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

I got nvidia so Ill check that out.
Thanks


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

UltraFJ40 said:


> Here's the link for Nvidia's windows 10 drivers: NVIDIA DRIVERS GeForce Windows 10 Driver WHQL
> 
> ...just in case you'e got one of those.


awesome works great now I can take her out for a spin see if I like this Windows


----------



## UltraFJ40 (May 20, 2014)

Here's a link to some tips and tricks for 10. Most likely much of it won't appeal to you but definitely worth a look.

Windows 10 Tips and Tricks: Things to Do After Installing Windows 10


----------

